# Driver For 802.11b/g WLAN USB Dongle plz



## xvikingerx (Mar 27, 2006)

802.11b/g WLAN USB Dongle
here's the info : 
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=80211GWUD
Thanks
[Windows XP]


----------

